# Best Place to Buy Tyres??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Need to change the tyres on my car pretty soon, assuming she does not sell in the next 2 weeks & am looking for pointers as to the best (see cheapest) place to buy tyres??

I'm after Michelin PS2's & have tried Black Circles (they don't appear to stock or supply the correct rear sizes) & i've also tried etyres who seem fairly cheap at Â£1070 for all 4 fitted. I say cheap, as my local BMW dealers tyre chaps have quoted Â£290 for the fronts & Â£340 for the rears making Â£1260 in total (robbing buggers).

Anywhere else i should try?? Are any of the Kwik Fit range of stores having a sale at the moment??

Cheers in advance.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Paul
Have you tried my tyres http://www.mytyres.co.uk/start.html

I found them pretty good on price in the past and I've used them to price match at kwik fit.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Costco. Can get any tyre Michelin supply in the UK within 7 days (guaranteed). Cheap too.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Costco. Can get any tyre Michelin supply in the UK within 7 days (guaranteed). Cheap too.


I've not got a Costco card although i think i can borrow one, however i heard the deals on Michelin Tyres (perhaps specific to the PS2's) stopped a couple of months back.

Also the PS2's available for the M5 appear specific to the M5 as etyres show the tyre as "Michelin PS2 M5 Fitment" so perhaps not a tyre Costco could source easily?? If the offers are still on & they could supply then i'll steal a Costco card & take a look.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

beastty said:


> Paul
> Have you tried my tyres http://www.mytyres.co.uk/start.html
> 
> I found them pretty good on price in the past and I've used them to price match at kwik fit.
> ...


Nice one Bob,

Rears are Â£28 each cheaper & the fronts Â£35 each cheaper so Â£126 saving. Just have to work out how much fitting would cost, as e-tyres fit at home included within their costs.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Also try http://www.elite-design.co.uk/

Just bought mine there as they were cheaper than Black Circles and My Tyres.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

phodge said:


> Also try http://www.elite-design.co.uk/
> 
> Just bought mine there as they were cheaper than Black Circles and My Tyres.


Cheers but they don't do this size of PS2.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Costco. Can get any tyre Michelin supply in the UK within 7 days (guaranteed). Cheap too.
> ...


Costco can get any Michenlin tyre. All the N rated Porker ones are available (on 7 day order) as are the Cup ones for the CSL, so if the M5 has special ones then Costco can get them too. But the cheaper offer on tyres has ended reently and there won't be another one until the spring I would say. But give them a call I would and see what they can do.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Also try http://www.elite-design.co.uk/
> ...


They should do...Give them a ring...I always use them...They are very good.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


I have called them. They can supply the rears (although currently out of stock) but they don't/can't stock the front sizes :?

Anyhow as they were the same price for the rears as Mytyres, i've ordered all 4 from their.

Thanks everyone (especially Bob), the Forum this afternoon has saved me Â£126


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have you actually spoken (or emailed) blackcircles?

I found them incredibly helpful when buying mine recently. And TTOC members get an additional 5% off.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

A shop that sells tryes.

Silly boy.. "Pike" :-* :-* :-*

oh and one for Josh :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Have you actually spoken (or emailed) blackcircles?
> 
> I found them incredibly helpful when buying mine recently. And TTOC members get an additional 5% off.


Never tried calling Black Circles as according to their website, they don't do either the rears or the fronts. Contis i could get but not PS2's in M5 size.

No matter, i've ordered from mytyres & got all 4 for well under a Grand which is less than i've paid for a long time. Now need to find a suitable fitter.


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

ANother vote for costco, purchased all my tyres from them for the last 10 odd years. They are always so careful with your alloys and I've never found michelins any cheaper.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

The costco 'deals' ran out on 26th Nov - it was 20% off if you buy 4. Even without 20% off they were the cheapest by a country mile. Give them a call - Costco Trafford Park 0161 7479295 (opposite the TC) or Costco Haydock 01942 868601 (just off the east lancs Junction of the M6).

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> The costco 'deals' ran out on 26th Nov - it was 20% off if you buy 4. Even without 20% off they were the cheapest by a country mile. Give them a call - Costco Trafford Park 0161 7479295 (opposite the TC) or Costco Haydock 01942 868601 (just off the east lancs Junction of the M6).
> 
> H


Been to the Haydock one as it's only a few miles down the M6 from us, when the wife had a card but she's not been a member for over a year. Not going to call them as if they are cheaper i'll just be pi$$ed off having ordered from mytyres. I'd be surprised if they could supply the size i need, as even some tyre retailers i tried don't stock/can't supply these sizes so i'd be surprised if a cash & carry could supply.

Were they really cheaper without the 20% discount than the on-line suppliers??


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > The costco 'deals' ran out on 26th Nov - it was 20% off if you buy 4. Even without 20% off they were the cheapest by a country mile. Give them a call - Costco Trafford Park 0161 7479295 (opposite the TC) or Costco Haydock 01942 868601 (just off the east lancs Junction of the M6).
> ...


Yup, they were Â£129 per corner without the 20% disount and IIRC Â£412 for 4 with the discount (I can dig out the reciept as it was only a couple of weeks ago) for PS2's 225/40R18 Extra load 92Y (again IIRC) and the nearest quote was circa Â£150 for Michellin - try putting it into any of your online configurators. Feel free to use my card if required (PM me), the membership fee alone was covered for 5 years with my tyre purchase.

As has been mentioned before they say that they can get any michellin tyre within 7 days, the above tyres weren't a stock item at many places, but were at costco. You have nothing to loose by phoning them and it's only round the corner. [EDIT-just spotted you've already bought them....oh well, use the distance selling 'cooling off' period and send them back if costco are cheaper )

H


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a costco card :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
to late now  

For fitting try , A+M in pemberton [nr enfeild st],,, or pemberton tyres white street pemberton ,,, @Â£5 per wheel inc balancing


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


On Mytyres they are Â£136 each so Â£7 more expensive than Costco. Does the Costco price include delivery?? Not sure i could get all 4 tyres in my car so would mean 2 trips, plus the fuel for possibly 2 trips i'd say it would work out about even.

I'll give them a call this morning though as i can cancel my order if required.

Many many thanks for the offer of the card though.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I feel better now, as Costco are NOT cheaper.

Fronts tyres are Â£241.68 & the rears are Â£306.31 so not only not cheaper, but actually quite a bit more expensive than mytyres & etyres.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> I feel better now, as Costco are NOT cheaper.
> 
> Fronts tyres are Â£241.68 & the rears are Â£306.31 so not only not cheaper, but actually quite a bit more expensive than mytyres & etyres.


Glad to hear you got the best deal. FYI the costco price will include fitting. They have alway been cheaper for our tyres than I could get online - less than half the price Merc wanted for a bog standard 16 incher (Â£70 vs Â£140) and much cheaper for my 18's (Â£105 vs Â£150+). I will bear this in mind if I get an M5 

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I feel better now, as Costco are NOT cheaper.
> ...


Good point.

I'll be using the fitter DavidG recommends so at Â£20 all in for fitting, i'm still Â£Â£'s in. Worth noting for when i've sold the M5 & i need new tyres for whatever replaces the M5. It does appear Costco are very cheap especially for slightly more common tyre sizes.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head there....

...btw which BMW dealer do you use?

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Halliwell Jones in Warrington. They were the supplying dealer for my M5 & Mike Halliwell (Owner of HJ) was the actual owner of the car from new.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Paul ! only a rough guess at the price ,ask 1st , i cant remember , i'm a regular at A+M so they do me a good price ,,, last job was my wheels refurbed and Pem tyres charged me Â£1.50 for each wheel to balance them [off the car ] took each one in , There is a Tyre place on Bradley hall , not used them :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Paul ! only a rough guess at the price ,ask 1st , i cant remember , i'm a regular at A+M so they do me a good price ,,, last job was my wheels refurbed and Pem tyres charged me Â£1.50 for each wheel to balance them [off the car ] took each one in , There is a Tyre place on Bradley hall , not used them :?


Cheers Dave,

I'll look into it when my new tyres arrive next week.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Pretty sure Costco stock more Michelin tyres than anyone else in the country. One of my mates dads worked for Viking (who distribute tyres to fitting places like Kwikfit) and they often had to get tyres from Costco since the normal distributor didn't have them. They're always worth a shot even if you can't find them anywhere else. But I'm glad you got a good price (and am surprised they're so much more money).


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I 've been using e-tyres they are pretty cheap, but the main thing is the hassle factor, the guy turns up at work takes my key changes the tyres and gives me my key back all done and it has only taken about 30 seconds of my time. Never had a problem with them damaging a wheel or having to sit around for hours waiting for someone to fit me in to change my tyres.

Great service and a good price.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Try

http://www.event-tyres.co.uk/index.php

They come out to you and fit. Friend used them and said they were very good.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well that's back fired.

Just spoken to mytyres to chase up my order & it turns out the PS2's i actually need are not the ones i've ordered (just great) :x

I need the XL Extra Load, as the speed rating on the standard PS2's ZR is up to 156MPH & the XL are a Y rating which is up to 186MPH, so i need the higher rated tyres. It does appear they're the same price however mytyres can't get the XL version.

Best laid plans & all that. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Try www.protyre.co.uk for your local depot, we use them all the time and they probably have them in stock


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

sandhua1978 said:


> Try
> 
> http://www.event-tyres.co.uk/index.php
> 
> They come out to you and fit. Friend used them and said they were very good.


Cheers, decided to use these folk & they're fitting the correct tyres on Friday

Bag of Sand for all 4 tyres fitted which is almost on a par with mytyres if i add on fitting, plus they come to me which saves a gallon or 2 of fuel :lol: .


----------

